

Office for iPad: Big deal, or big yawn? - tanglesome
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9247134/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_Office_for_iPad_Big_deal_or_big_yawn_

======
bdfh42
Big yawn maybe as I can't see tablets being used to create large complex docs.
I know all the arguments about modern 64 bit processors making tablets the
future computational device but that is not how people are using them now.

Anyone remember the little "Office" apps on Windows Mobile? Of course not but
even us early mobile adopters who used and built apps for such devices did not
use Office on them. Again the counter argument is going to be that using
Office with the toothpick that you used to operate those devices was just
silly but I am not at all sure that my fat finger makes it any more
straightforward.

